# 30 Gallon stocking?



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a 30 gallon tank that is currently cycling, and need advice on what kind of fish I can stock. I definitly want 3-4 panda cories, and a dwarf gourami. Also have 6 Pearl Danios helping cycle it, so I need them to be compatable. Preferably no semi-agressive fish, and nothing too difficult to keep, as I'm quite new to aquariums.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Tons of choices.... too many to even start listing. 

I would just stay away from fish that are too active/fast, they may stress out the Dwarf Gourami. 

Panda Cories are really cute and all Cories are entertaining. Pandas are one of the least hardy of the Cory species though. Be sure to keep up with tank maintenance, especially water changes.


----------

